# 211 SD/HD Formats



## argulator (Apr 11, 2007)

Can someone explain how the 211 format for stretch, zoom, etc. is supposed to work? When pressing the format (*) button it brings up a menu with both SD and HD options for full/zoom/gray bars, etc. Page up or down (it looks like...) is supposed to toggle through the choices for either SD or HD.

On my friends 211, only the "SD" control works, even when viewing an HD channel. Is this normal? He's using component out to a widescreen. BTW, the 211 owner's manual is pretty pathetic about describing this. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

argulator said:


> Can someone explain how the 211 format for stretch, zoom, etc. is supposed to work? When pressing the format (*) button it brings up a menu with both SD and HD options for full/zoom/gray bars, etc. Page up or down (it looks like...) is supposed to toggle through the choices for either SD or HD.
> 
> On my friends 211, only the "SD" control works, even when viewing an HD channel. Is this normal? He's using component out to a widescreen. BTW, the 211 owner's manual is pretty pathetic about describing this. Thanks.


As I understand it, and if you're describing the situation correctly, you friend is hooked up using the COMPOSITE outputs, not COMPONENT, and he's not really seeing HD.

The zoom buttons are separate for HDMI/COMPONENT and RF/COMPOSITE/S-VIDEO.

And :welcome_s


----------



## argulator (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Mikey. I'll have to check that out. I hooked it up about a year ago, but I wouldn't be surprised if he got the connections jacked up since then. He's somewhat challenged with antennas and wires. He lives in Mustang too, maybe you can go fix...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

If he's using multiple video sources from the 211 to the HDTV, he might just be on a SD source, even though the HD cables are hooked up correctly. You might ask him to disconnect all but the composite (YPrPb) and/or HDMI cables, and see if his picture goes away.


----------

